
Tell HN: TheSixtyOne is online again - yread
T61 is free music streaming web app where indie artists upload their songs and listeners discover them (and features of the website) with cool &quot;quests&quot; 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thesixtyone.com
======
rspeer
They ditched the unusable interface and brought old.thesixtyone.com back to
the main site! This is great!

~~~
itake
yeah that last one was terribad

------
firloop
This is a huge throwback for me. At the age of 12 I was a big member of the
Electro Freeks group, and I even helped curate a mix of theirs. I can't wait
to start using the site again -- it was super important to me before they
redesigned the site and eliminated groups. I think one of the cofounders is
even on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=hsiung](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=hsiung)
do you have anything to say?

------
GigabyteCoin
I clicked a few "moods" on the side, and it kept saying "We're having trouble
playing this song".

